# Recommendations for Vasectomy Reversal post 25y



## Carterg (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello everyone, my husband was going to have his reversal with Mr Hariss but due to Covid he has decided to retire. Can anyone recommend another surgeon, we live in Kent but are prepared to travel.


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, my husband had this in 2019. Sadly a year after in 2020 the tubes had healed up and his semen sample had 0 sperm. We weren’t told that the reversal could stop working once the operation was deemed successful (by producing a sample 3 months post op. His reversal was 8 years after the vasectomy. Last month he had surgical sperm retrieval and we now have 18 sticks of sperm to do icsi with. We both agree that we should have just done this in the first place and saved ourselves half the money we’ve spent thus far getting some swimmers! I wish you all the best whatever you decide, but I just thought I’d share our experience. Mr D Harriss did my husbands by the way.


----------

